# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] πως μπορω να βγαλω την πλακετα απο ενα ψηγειο pitsos P1 KCL4400A

## pakos

Αγαπητοί φίλοι μηπως γνωριζει κάποιος πως μπορω να βγαλω την πλακετα απο ενα ψυγειο pitsos P1 KCL4400A

thanks

----------


## dalas1973

Γιάννη μπορείς να μου στείλεις μια φωτο γιατί σήμερα τελείωσα την επισκευη στο δικό μου P1KCL4001D να δω αν ειναι το ιδιο και μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αρκετά.

----------


## KOSTASDI

Στείλε μια φωτό , Λογικά πολύ απλά αν είναι όπως πολλά άλλα, ουτε κατσαβίδι δεν χρειάζεται..

----------

Γιωργος. (01-09-16)

----------


## abk57

Καλησπέρα. 
Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα η πιο πάνω απάντηση όταν δοθεί, γιατί και το δικό μου ψυγείο Pitsos Εlectronic no frost P1KCL4400A, μετά τις διακοπές της ΔΕΗ, όταν έρθει το ρεύμα, ξεκινάει αλλά σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει ένα θόρυβο σαν ένα ΤΑΚ, όχι πολύ δυνατό και αναβοσβήνουν τα ενδεικτικά λαμπάκια στο πάνω μέρος του. Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή, μετά περίπου από 10-15 λεπτά, ξεκινάει και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Στο φόρουμ διάβασα ότι αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται και σε κάποιον πυκνωτή 470μF που θέλει αλλαγή. Πρώτα όμως να βρω που είναι και βλέπουμε. Κάτι τελευταίο, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που θα βρω, δωρεάν, το service manual αυτού του ψυγείου; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ghostdog

μπορεις να πας στο pitsos e shop, βαζοντας εκει το μοντελο στην αναζητηση ανταλλακτικων
http://www.pitsos-eshop.com/eshop/pi...uid=0000100000
θα βρεις τα σχεδια. σερβις μανιουαλ δεν υπαρχει απ'οσο ξερω. μανιουαλ απλο υπαρχει.
οταν εχει διακοπη ρευματος για να προστατευεις τη συσκευη σου ειναι καλο να την αποσυνδεεις απο την πριζα. μολις επανελθει η ταση κανονικα, και αφου εχει περασει ενα τεταρτακι τουλαχιστον απο την ωρα που σταματησε το ψυγειο (πρεπει να γινει εξισωση πιεσεων) το βαζεις παλι στην πριζα. 
ολα τα λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν; και για ποση ωρα? η απλα το αλαρμ αναβοσβηνει;

συνηθως το καλυμα της πλακετας ειναι κουμπωτο ξεκινωντας απο πανω προσπαθησε να το τραβηξεις

----------


## abk57

Κώστα, είδα στη σελίδα που μου είπες για τα ανταλλακτικά και κατάλαβα ότι αυτή η πλακέτα βρίσκεται πίσω από τα ενδεικτικά λεντ και τα κουμπάκια που ρυθμίζεις την θερμοκρασία, στο επάνω μέρος του ψυγείου. Θα προσπαθήσω να το τραβήξω προς τα έξω και θα δώ.
Όταν επανέλθει λοιπόν το ρεύμα, μαζί με τον θόρυβο που κάνει σχεδόν κάθε 2 δευτερόλεπτα δηλαδή το "ΤΑΚ ΤΑΚ ΤΑΚ...", ανάβουν και σβήνουν τα δύο λεντ της επιλεγμένης θερμοκρασίας στον θάλαμο συντήρησης 8 βαθμοί κελσίου και στην κατάψυξη -16 βαθμοί κελσίου. Παράλληλα όταν ανάβουν τα λεντ αρχίζει να ακούγεται και το μοτέρ που πάει να ξεκινήσει, αλλά σταματάει και αυτό όταν σβήσουν τα λεντ. 
Κάπου μετά 3-4 λεπτά, αρχίζει να αυξάνεται ο χρόνος των 2 δευτ. και γίνεται 3-4 δευτ. και ίσως και 6-7 δευτ. και στο τέλος μετά από 10-15 λεπτά ανάβουν συνεχώς τα λεντ και το ψυγείο αρχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικά. Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά μετά από μια διακοπή ρεύματος, για αυτό και ρωτάω μήπως και κάποια στιγμή μείνει εντελώς...
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας

----------

mioan (31-10-16)

----------


## ghostdog

οταν ξεκιναει και δεν εχει ψυξη το λογικο ειναι να χτυπησει το αλαρμ, που αν δεν το πατησουμε συνεχιζει μεχρι να πιασει ψυξη. 
Το μοτερ καλυτερα να βαλεις το χερι σου πανω για να καταλαβεις αν δουλευει. Αν ξεκινα και σταματαει υπαρχει κινδυνος να καει.
Οπως τα λες πιστευω οτι πρεπει -αν μπορεις- να ελεγξεις αν πηγαινουν 220 βολτ στο μοτερ. Αν εχει προβλημα η πλακτετα, μπορει να μην στελνει 220 βολτ, η να στελνει και να σταματαει μετα, η να στελνει πιο λιγα.

----------


## abk57

Καλημέρα. Όλες αυτές τις ημέρες το ψυγείο δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά σήμερα το πρωί είδα ότι πάλι δεν μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει και έκανε πάλι αυτό το  χαρακτηριστικό θόρυβο όπως περιγράφω πιο πάνω. Τα κουμπάκια χειρισμού που από πίσω πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει και η αντίστοιχη πλακέτα, καλύπτονται με μία αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα, αλλά όταν την ξεκόλλησα δεν κατάλαβα πως μπορεί να βγει όλη η πλακέτα έξω. Ίσως εκεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον πυκνωτή που κάποιος άλλος ανέφερε. Υπάρχει συμβουλή πως να βγάλω αυτή την πλακέτα ώστε να δω αν γίνεται να κάνω αλλαγή στον πυκνωτή;
ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## abk57

Καλημέρα.
Τελικά πριν από 2 ημέρες, το ψυγείο άρχισε να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλαδή πήγαινε να ξεκινήσει και σταματούσε αμέσως κάνοντας το ήχο που περιγράφω πιο πάνω. Επειδή πλέον δεν ξεκινούσε με τίποτε, αποφάσισα να βρω πως βγαίνει η ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα και να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή που κάποιος φίλος πιο πάνω έλεγε ότι μπορεί να θέλει αλλαγή. Επειδή λοιπόν έκανα αυτήν την αλλαγή και από τότε το ψυγείο λειτουργεί χωρίς καμία διακοπή (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν), θα σας πω τι έκανα και πως μήπως και βοηθήσω και κάποιον άλλον που θα  έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Στην φωτογραφία που ανεβάζω, πρέπει να βγάλεις τις δύο πλαστικές ασφάλειες (1) που κουμπώνουν στο κάτω μέρος της πάνω πάνω πλαστικής θήκης (2) της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας και με ένα κατσαβίδι σπρώχνεις και βγάζεις προς τα έξω την θήκη αυτή. 
Βγάζεις τα βύσματα που κουμπώνουν στο πίσω μέρος της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας και στους 2 διακόπτες, έναν για το φως και έναν για το ON-OFF. Έτσι έχεις την πλαστική θήκη στο χέρι σου και στο μέσα μέρος της έχει την πλαστική συσκευασία (4) της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας (5).
Θα πρέπει τώρα να βγάλεις την αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα (3) στο μπροστινό μέρος της πλαστικής θήκης, για να μπορέσεις να ξεκουμπώσεις τα άγκιστρα που κρατάνε όλη την πλαστική συσκευασία (4) της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας (5).
Όταν την βγάλεις, θα δεις ότι αποτελείται από 3 μέρη που θα πρέπει να σημειώσεις πως θα τα ξαναβάλεις για να μην κάνεις κανένα λάθος και σπάσει κανένα πλαστικό αυτάκι και δεν κουμπώνει καλά μετά.
Εγώ ξεκόλλησα και έβαλα έναν ίδιο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή που είναι σε θέση που φαίνεται αμέσως, τιμής 470μF 16V και είναι αυτός που ανέβασα στην φωτογραφία.
SIEM PLAK HLEKTR.jpg DSCN6442.jpgDSCN6444.jpg

----------

ΒαγγεληςΧαλκιδα (11-11-18), biris (19-08-20), gianniskar (19-11-16), mioan (31-10-16), orck (30-12-17)

----------


## peterpanl

Θα πρέπει τώρα να βγάλεις την αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα (3) στο μπροστινό μέρος της πλαστικής θήκης, για να μπορέσεις να ξεκουμπώσεις τα άγκιστρα που κρατάνε όλη την πλαστική συσκευασία (4) της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας (5).


SIEM PLAK HLEKTR.jpg DSCN6442.jpgDSCN6444.jpg[/QUOTE]

Ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα , αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη και ολα καλα , δουλευει το ψυγειο πολυ καλα.

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τις παραπανω συμβουλες εκτος απο το σημειο που πρεπει να ξεκολησεις την 
 αυτοκολλητη ετικετα.
 Εγω εβγαλα το πλαστικο καλυμα της πλακετας απο μεσα με ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι το οποιο εβαζα αναμεσα απο 
  το εξωτερικο καλυμα και το πλαστικο καλυμα της πλακετας.Με αυτο το τροπο ξεκουμπωνουν τα στηριγματα του πλαστικου 
 καλυματος και βγαινει, στη συνεχεια η πλακετα φαινεται οτι στηριζεται σε 4 κουμπωματα που με μικρη πιεση
 ξεκουμπωνουν . Αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη και ξανακουμπωσα με αντιθετη σειρα χωρις να ξεκολησω την αυτοκολλητη
  ετικετα

----------

ΒαγγεληςΧαλκιδα (11-11-18), biris (19-08-20), gianniskar (19-11-16)

----------


## vpentza

...αν και ένα χρόνο μετά, διάβασα και εφάρμοσα τη λύση με τον πυκνωτή και το άνοιγμα της πρόσοψης χωρίς να ξεκολλήσω το εμπρός μέρος....
το ψυγείο δουλεύει αδιαμαρτύρητα εδώ και 1 ώρα........ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## billpatra

Mε έσωσες.Eίχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε  P1KCL4001D  ακολούθησα την διαδικασία και  όλα ok ευχαριστώ

----------


## gmichas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες μόλις έφτιαξα και εγώ το ψυγείο για το οποίο μου ζήτησαν 120 € για την πλακέτα χωρίς εργασία.

----------


## melpog

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, η βοήθειά σας ήταν ανεκτίμητη! Εδώ και μια ώρα δουλεύει κανονικά! Thanx!

----------


## geioannou

καλημερα και απο εμενα. επειδη μαλλον εχω το ιδιο προβλημα και εγω με παρόμοιο ψυγειο, θελω να ρωτησω το εξης.
οι πυκνωτες που αλλάξατε ηταν "σκασμενοι" ???
το ρωτω διοτι, ανοιξα το καπακι και μεσα ειδα 2 πικνωτες οι οποιοι ομως ειναι σε καλη εμφάνιση εξωτερικα και αυτο γνωριζω ειναι οτι ενας πικνωτης εχει προβλημα οταν εχει σκασει.
εαν θελεται μπορω να ανεβασω και σχετικη φωτο.
ηταν λοιπον σκεσμενοι οι πικνωτες που αλλαξατε, η παρολο που ηταν σε καλη εξωτερικη εμφανιση τους αλλαξατε ετσι και αλλιως και ετσι δουλεψε ξανα το ψυγειο ?

----------


## turbobikekit

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. 
-Να πω ότι η πλακέτα καινούρια στην pitsos είχε 87ε με φπα (έως 30-12-2014) ενώ σήμερα έχει 91,50ε.
geioanno θέλω να σου πω ότι οι δικοί μου πυκνωτές όπως και η πλακέτα φαίνονται όλα σαν καινούρια. 
-Πριν 4 χρόνια πάντως είχα δώσει 50ε σε ένα τεχνικό για να αποσυνδέσει το γενικό διακόπτη που δε δούλευε. Έλειπα από το σπίτι και ήταν η μητέρα μου σπίτι 
οπότε ο αλήτης-τεχνικός για 1,5 ώρα τα πήρε χοντρά (βέβαια ήταν και θεόχοντρος από ότι έμαθα μετά)
-Σήμερα: Έχω το ψυγείο Pitsos P1KCS4000D και 2 τεχνικοί μου απάντησαν ότι το κόστος για επισκευή πλακέτας είναι:
65-85ε+φπα +20ε+φπα η δικιά τους εργασία, Σύνολο: 85*1,23 = 104.55ε εώς 129.15ε. 
Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε μου είπε ότι η πλακέτα καινούρια θα έχει 130-150ε (ότι να ναι), τον δικαιολογώ όμως γιατί ήθελε να βγάλει και από την επισκευή της πλακέτας +40ε ελάχιστο.
Βρήκα εταιρείες στην Αθήνα για επισκευή πλακέτας και ζητούσαν επίσης 80-120ε και όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί??? αφού η καινούρια πλακέτα έχει 87ε, η απάντηση ήταν εεεεεεεεεε. 
τότε να το κάνουμε 60ε (ότι να ναι για 2 η φορά). Τελικώς τους ρώτησα αν δίνουν εγγύηση για την εργασία και μου είπαν όχι οπότε και ξέχασα την επισκευή. 
Μόνος ένας στη Θεσσαλονίκη μου είπε 30ε και αποφάσισα από Αθήνα να τη στείλω σε αυτόν ώσπου είδα το forum. http://www.plaketa.gr/%CF%85%CF%80%C...85%CF%8E%CE%BD

Αφού είδα όσα γράφονται αποφάσισα και έκανα πράξη: 
Τι να κάνω? Έβαλα την πλακέτα στο grill 2 λεπτά στους 100 βαθμούς αλλά τα ίδια. Αύριο θα αγοράσω τους 3 πυκνωτές και θα τους βάλω. 
Από ότι βλέπω πάντως η pitsos σε μέγιστο 10 χρόνια θα έχει πουλήσει πλακέτες Φουλ. Το κόστος κατασκευής της πλακέτας δεν είναι περισσότερο από 10ε θεωρώ λόγω    
του ότι είναι εργοστασιακή. 
Ντροπή τους. Πουλάνε πράματα με ημερομηνία λήξης

----------


## geioannou

μαλιστα, σαφεστατος λοιπον. μακαρι να ειναι ετσι, να ειναι χαλασμενοι οι πικνωτες παρολου που η εξωτερικη τους εμφανιση ειναι οκ.
και οταν λαμε αλλαγη στους πικνωτες μιλαμε για τα μεγαλα "βαρελακια" η και τα μικρα που ειναι "ξαπλα" στην πλακετα ?

----------


## gmichas

Ο χαλασμένος πυκνωτής φαίνονταν σαν καινούριος πριν την αλλαγή. Αυτός που εγώ άλλαξα είναι μόνο ο μεγάλος 470mf 16v με κόστος αγοράς 0,20 ευρώ, είναι 17 ημέρες από την αλλαγή και το ψυγείο δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## geioannou

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
εμενα η πλακετα εχει δυο μεγαλους. θα τους αλλαξω και τους 2 και ελπιζω να ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## turbobikekit

Μολις αγόρασα τους πυκνωτές από ένα γνωστό στο Γαλάτσι. 0,20ε ή 20 λεπτά. ΜΟυ είπε ότι οι πυκνωτές της ELVA έχουν καταργηθεί λόγω του ότι είναι παλαιού τύπου 
και μπορεί να έχουν χάσει τη χωρητικότητά τους αλλά να μη φαίνεται. 
Για τ α πρώτα 100 λεπτά φαίνεται να λειτουργεί μια χαρά

----------


## geioannou

αδελφε τους εβαλες κιολας !!!!
μπραβο σου, εγω μολις μπηκα και θα το κανω αμεσως μετα. εγω τους πικνωτες τους πηρα 0,30€ το εναν απο το κατουμα στο κεντρο !!!
ας πανε ολα καλα και με εμενα και δεν πηραζει που πληρωσα παραπανω  :Tongue2: 

Πες μου κατι, τους πυκνωτές τους εβαλες με συγκεκριμενη φορά, κοιταξες δηλαδη το + και το -. σωστα ?

----------


## diony

θα τους τοποθετήσεις όπως ήτανε οι παλιοί *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ * έχουν πολικότητα αν δεν έχεις βάλει σημάδια πριν τους ξηλώσεις , μην προχωρήσεις

----------


## geioannou

ευτυχως ειχα βγαλει σχετικη φωτο πριν τους ξεκωλησω. μου εκανε και εντυπωση οτι οι καινούριοι ειχαν διαφορετικο μηκος στο ποδαρακι + και - οποτε και ρωτησα τον πωλητη και μου εξηγησε. ειδα και μετα στην πλακετα που ειχε + και -. το εχω και δουλευει 15 λεπτα τωρα. το alarm ειναι αναμένω λογο του οτι δεν εχει πιασει ακομα την θερμακρασια που ειναι ρυθμισμένο ?

----------


## diony

συνήθως όταν ανέβη η θερμοκρασία  στον καταψύκτη πάνω από   -16 ΟC      -  15 ΟC από όσο ξέρω ενεργοποιείται το alarm

----------


## turbobikekit

Ναι τα ποδαράκια των πυκνωτών θέλουν κόψιμο Το -+ της πολικότητας φαίνεται στην πλακέτα στη πάνω ή κάτω όψη της και το - στον παλιό πυκνωτή . 
Το alarm ναι ανάβει λόγω χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας 
Το ψυγείο δουλεύει περίφημα και χωρίς θορύβους που είχε πριν. Από τις απαντήσεις των 3 σελίδων η Pitsos πρέπει να έχει χάσει πάνω από 15*91,30ε = 1369,50ε  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που δουλεύει το ψυγείο και ακόμα απορώ πως τόσοι Άνθρωποι σε Τόσο Μικρό Χρονικό διάστημα είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.... 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους  :Drool:   :Tongue2:   :Drool:

----------


## geioannou

Και εμενα το ψυγειο δουλευει μια χαρα μετα την αλλαγη πικνωτων. ενα τεράστιο ευχαριστω και μπραβο σε καθε βοηθεια αυτο του θρεντ, αλλα και γενικοτερα στο φορουμ.
παντα τετοια .... :OK:  :OK:  :OK:  :OK:  :OK:  :OK:

----------


## italos25

καλησπερα και απο μενα.
εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τα λαμπακια που αναβοσβηνουν. διαβασα την ενοτητα και ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικη.
εχω βγαλη την πλαστικη θηκη της βασης αλλα δεν τολμω να βγαλω την πλακετα γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα την σπασω.
θα την παω σε καποιον γνωστο.
εχει 2 πυκνωτες εναν καφε και εναν μπλε. προφανος θα αλλαξω και τους δυο για να ειμαι σιγουρος. ο καφε αποτι διαβασα ειναι 470μf ο μπλε εχει και αυτος καποιο νουμερο για να τον αγορασω?
2 φωτο του ψυγειου.

----------


## JOUN

Γραφει και ο μπλε επανω,γυρισε τον γυρω γυρω να το βρεις.

----------


## nikosp

Εν τέλει και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τους προηγούμενους
Είχα ελένξει τα δύο TRIAC του κυκλώματος και ήταν εν τάξει
Την δίοδο ζένερ και επείσης είναι ΟΚ
Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς όμως όχι
Θα τους ελένξω μήπως και σε εμένα είναι εκτός και μου δημιουργούν αυτό το πρόβλημα(τα λαμπάκια αναβοσβύνουν και το μοτέρ δέν ξεκινάει)
Σήμερα άλλαξα τους κλασσικούς πλέον 2 υλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτάς και το αναβόσβημα των led σταμάτησε
Το πρόβλημα όμως δέν διορθώθηκε διότι κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στην πλακέτα
Θα επανέλθω μόλις έχω νεώτερα

----------


## turbobikekit

Παίδες τους 2 πυκνωτές αλλάξτε και είστε έτοιμοι   :Rolleyes:  :Smile:  :Rolleyes: 
Μη φοβάστε να βγάλετε την πλακέτα, σιγά σιγά βγαίνει

----------


## italos25

λοιπον επανηλθα.
αλλαξα και τους δυο πυκνωτες ο ενας ο καφε ειχε προβλημα αλλα για σιγουρια αλλαξα και τον μπλε.
εκανα τον σταυρο μου το εβαλα στην πριζα και ναι το ψυγειο δουλευη κανονικα  :Thumbup: .
τωρα περιμενω να παρη την σωστη θερμοκρασια για να σβηση το alarm

*ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια που προσφερουν με την γνωση τους οτι μπορουν*

----------


## FILMAN

Φαίνεται ότι έχει πέσει επιδημία με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Μου έφεραν κι εμένα μια πλακέτα ίδια με αυτήν που φαίνεται στο #27, και όντως ο ηλεκτρολυτικός των 470μF ήταν χαλασμένος (κάτω από 100μF). Επίσης ο μικρός ηλεκτρολυτικός των 220μF είχε κάπως αυξημένη ESR (3Ω) και γι αυτό προτίμησα να τον αλλάξω, αν και ίσως να δούλευε και με τον παλιό. Οι δυο πυκνωτές Χ2 στην άκρη της πλακέτας (1.5μF και 1μF παράλληλα) ήταν εντάξει αλλά θα πρότεινα σε όποιον αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα να ελέγχει και αυτούς καλού - κακού.

----------


## katmadas

Και μενα μου φερανε και τους αλλαξα και τους 2 και ολα καλα πριν καμια βδομαδα.

----------


## johnny_b

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ.
Είμαι ψυκτικος αλλά έχω ασχοληθεί μόνο με κλιματισμό.
Ήρθε λοιπόν η μέρα που χάλασε και το δικό μου ψυγείο πιτσος P1KCS3700D/01
Έκανε ακριβώς το ίδιο, δεν λειτουργούσε το μοτέρ και παράλληλα αναβοσβηναν το λαμπάκι που έδειχνε -16c και αυτό που έδειχνε 8c
Είχε προηγηθεί Και πτώση ασφαλείας στον πίνακα.
Όλα αυτά μου τα περιέγραψε η μητέρα μου.
Πήγα την επόμενη ημέρα να δω τι γίνεται. Βρηκα πεσμένο τον γενικό.
Σκεφτηκα ότι θα έγινε χοντρό βραχυκύκλωμα στην περιελξη του συμπιεστή.Θεώρησα ότι το μοτέρ έχει αρπάξει και αυτό ήταν.
Οπότε και έκανα την δοκιμή να παρακάμψω την πλακέτα και να δώσω απευθείας ρεύμα στο μοτέρ να δω αν λειτουργήσει. Δεν έκανε κιχ. Το περίεργο ήταν ότι δεν βρήκα πύκνωτη συνδεδεμένο επάνω του. Οπότε σκέφτηκα έχουμε δύο περιπτώσεις, η βρίσκεται εσωτερικά στο κέλυφος του μοτέρ οπότε δεν αλλάζει  το πράμα και πάει για πέταμα, η ο πυκνωτης εκκίνησης βρίσκεται επάνω στην πλακέτα.
Προχωράω στην φάση δύο. Ξηλώνω την πλακέτα με βάσει τις αναφορές και σχέδια που βρήκα στο φόρουμ. Πέραν από τους δύο μικρούς πυκνωτές που όλοι έχετε αλλάξει, είδα να υπάρχουν στην άκρη της πλακέτας και δύο μεγαλύτεροι πυκνωτές. Είπα εδώ είμαστε, να οι πιθανοί πυκνωτές εκκίνησης του μοτέρ.
Πηγαίνω την πλακέτα στον ηλεκτρονικό της γειτονιας και του εξήγησα την ιστορια από το φόρουμ.
Μετρησε τα πάντα και βρήκε ότι έχει χαλάσει ο ένας από δύο μικρούς πυκνωτές που έχετε προαναφέρει.
Τον άλλαξε και είπε πήγαινε βάλτην πλακέτα, θα δουλέψει.
Την τοποθέτησα λοιπόν και μετά τρελαθηκα.
Δούλεψε κανονικά και με το νομο και στοίχισε μόνο 5 ευρώ η όλη υπόθεση.
Γράφω όλα αυτά για να σας ευχαριστήσω αλλά και να προσθέσω μια ακόμα τεχνική γνώση.
Αν ποτέ το ψυγείο σταματησει να κανει ψύξη και παράλληλα τα λαμπάκια στο ψυγείο δείχνουν φυσιολογικά , η αν ο συμπιεστή πάει να ξεκινήσει και μετά κοβει,τότε δοκιμάστε να αλλάξετε και τους δύο μεγάλους πυκνωτές που βρίσκονται σε παράλληλη σύνδεση και στην άκρη της πλακέτας. Είναι οι πυκνωτές εκκίνησης του συμπιεστή. Η τουλάχιστον για την δικιά μου πλακέτα διότι δεν είδα να  έχει άλλους πιο μεγάλους πυκνωτές.

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι, αυτό το φόρουμ αντιστέκεται στην  οικονομική κρίση

----------


## npatsopoulos

Μπράβο παιδιά, καταπληκτικές οδηγίες.

30' λεπτά της ώρας και 10 λεπτά του ευρώ αργότερα έχω και πάλι ένα ψυγείο που δουλεύει.
Το αυτοκόλλητο δεν το έβγαλα, κατάφερα να αφαιρέσω όλο το πλαστικό κάλλυμα της πλακέτας, στηρίζεται σε 4 κλιπς.
Εάν κάποιος χρειαστεί βοήθεια μη διστάσζει να ρωτήσει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν κάτι βλήτα που με το παραμικρό πάνε για καινούριο....και εχει τυχει να δω εδω τετοια περιπτωση....

----------


## moly

Εκεί που είχα απελπιστεί βρήκα τυχαία αυτό το φόρουμ και σώθηκα!!!Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!Προσοχή μόνο στην πολικότητα των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών(=+)

----------


## makistag

Ευχαριστω και εγω , παντως το κοστος της πλακετας αγορα απο πιτσος και οχι απο συνεργαζωμενο καταστημα ειναι 68Ε

----------


## johnx

*Ευχαριστώ και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες. Δουλεύει ρολόι που λένε εδώ και 7 ώρες.* 

Σώθηκα και είναι δύσκολοι και οι καιροί.

Είχα μια περιπέτεια για να το φτιάξω επειδή διαμένω σε νησί και δεν υπήρχε καμία τύχη να βρω τον πυκνωτή ξημερώματα Κυριακής όπου το ψυγείο παρέδωσε πνεύμα (θα τον είχα το γρηγορότερο Τρίτη μεσημέρι από Αθήνα).

Έτσι σαν παλιός τεχνικός Η/Υ είχα στην άκρη παλιά matherboard, δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι το gigabyte GA-946GMX-S2 είχε πάνω του 2 πυκνωτές 470mF 16V.

Συμπέρασμα η πληροφορία είναι δύναμη εάν έχεις και την γνώση να την χειριστείς κάνεις θαύματα.

*και πάλι Συγχαρητήρια στο forum.*

----------


## andyferraristi

> *Ευχαριστώ και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες. Δουλεύει ρολόι που λένε εδώ και 7 ώρες.* 
> 
> Σώθηκα και είναι δύσκολοι και οι καιροί.
> 
> Είχα μια περιπέτεια για να το φτιάξω επειδή διαμένω σε νησί και δεν υπήρχε καμία τύχη να βρω τον πυκνωτή ξημερώματα Κυριακής όπου το ψυγείο παρέδωσε πνεύμα (θα τον είχα το γρηγορότερο Τρίτη μεσημέρι από Αθήνα).
> 
> Έτσι σαν παλιός τεχνικός Η/Υ είχα στην άκρη παλιά matherboard, δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι το gigabyte GA-946GMX-S2 είχε πάνω του 2 πυκνωτές 470mF 16V.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα η πληροφορία είναι δύναμη εάν έχεις και την γνώση να την χειριστείς κάνεις θαύματα.
> ...


Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να μην στηριχτείς απόλυτα σε αυτόν τον πυκνωτή, και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα σου δοθεί να προμηθευτείς έναν ώστε να το έχεις "κάβα", και να αποφύγεις μια παρόμοια "στραβή" ...

----------


## johnx

> Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να μην στηριχτείς απόλυτα σε αυτόν τον πυκνωτή, και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα σου δοθεί να προμηθευτείς έναν ώστε να το έχεις "κάβα", και να αποφύγεις μια παρόμοια "στραβή" ...


Έχουν γνώση οι φύλακες...ο καινούργιος είναι καθ'οδον...ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανσή θα μπορούσα να είχα επαναπαυθεί.

----------


## kokos

Φοβεροί τύποι καλημέρα σας  :Smile:  Στο δικό μου δεν έχω ψύξη στη συντήρηση (μένει στο +17) και στην κατάψυξη στο -30! Έκανε και το δικό μου τα τακ-τακ και όσα περιγράψατε, μετά από πτώση κεραυνού. Επίσης δεν πάει η ρύθμιση στο -16 (την "πετάει στο -18 μόνο του) και δεν μπαίνει στην "σούπερ ψύξη" της κατάψυξης, αν το βάλεις σβήνει ο πίνακας του (τα λεντάκια). Καμιά ιδέα? Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## kokos

> Φοβεροί τύποι καλημέρα σας  Στο δικό μου δεν έχω ψύξη στη συντήρηση (μένει στο +17) και στην κατάψυξη στο -30! Έκανε και το δικό μου τα τακ-τακ και όσα περιγράψατε, μετά από πτώση κεραυνού. Επίσης δεν πάει η ρύθμιση στο -16 (την "πετάει στο -18 μόνο του) και δεν μπαίνει στην "σούπερ ψύξη" της κατάψυξης, αν το βάλεις σβήνει ο πίνακας του (τα λεντάκια). Καμιά ιδέα? Καλώς σας βρήκα!



Φίλε, σε λάθος θέμα το έβαλες. 
Κάνε νέο θέμα καλύτερα εδώ: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...960#post571960

----------


## kokos

> Φίλε, σε λάθος θέμα το έβαλες. 
> Κάνε νέο θέμα καλύτερα εδώ: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...960#post571960



Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε  :Smile: 
Το έβαλα, ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## kokos

Ελπίζω να σου απαντήσει κάποιος  :Smile:

----------


## hperi

Σ Υ Γ Χ Α Ρ Η Τ Η Ρ Ι Α !!!
Το συγκεκριμένο thread μου γλύτωσε 98€!

100€ (που μου ζήτησε ο τεχνικός για να "επισκευάσει" την πλακέτα) - 2€ (που κόστισαν πυκνωτάκια και κόλληση) =  :Lol:   :Laughing:   :Dancing: 

Να σημειώσω ότι η παραπάνω τιμή ήταν με την προυπόθεση να πάρει μαζί την πλακέτα και να μου την φέρει την επόμενη.
Εάν ήθελα επιτόπου επισκευή το κόστος πηγαίνει στα 180€!  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: 

Και πάλι μπράβο. Παρότι διαφορετικό μοντέλο από αυτά που έχουν αναφερθεί, οι οδηγίες ήταν κατατοπιστικότατες!

----------


## FILMAN

Τί έγινε, ξανάρχισε η επιδημία; Ποιο μοντέλο ήταν το δικό σου Χάρη;

----------


## hperi

> Τί έγινε, ξανάρχισε η επιδημία; Ποιο μοντέλο ήταν το δικό σου Χάρη;



*P1KCL4005D/01*

----------


## χρηπολ

Παιδια καλησπερα,
ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα το οποιο φαινεται να λυθηκε με την αλλαγη και των δυο πυκνωτων mf 470 16v & mf 220 25v σε ψυγειο PITSOS KCS4000U.
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την συμμετοχη ολων και κυριως στον *georged30* που με την λακωνικη απαντηση ''αλλαξτε τον πυκνωτη 470mf 16v'' στο πρωτο ποστ με το προβλημα αυτο,εσωσε πολλους απο μια μεγαλη δαπανη για αυτους τους καιρους...

----------


## maira77

Παιδιά χίλια-χίλια ευχαριστώ μόλις με γλυτώσατε απο 158€ , 160€ μου ζήτησε ο τεχνικός ...... πήγα λοιπόν σε ένα ηλεκτρονικάδικο πήρα τους 2 πυκνωτές , ήταν όμως άλλης εταιρείας και ο μεγάλος αντί για καφέ χρώμα είναι μπλέ αλλά με τις ίδιες τιμές , πήρα και ένα φυτίλι που δεν είχα και βουαλά!!!! Επειδή όμως το κολλητήρι μου είναι ψιλοχοντροκομμένο φοβούμενη μη κάνω ζημιά στην πλακέτα , τελικά άλλαξα μόνο την καφέ , η μικρότερη είχε σε πολύ κοντική απόσταση άλλη κόλληση και φοβήθηκα μη την χαλάσω και τώρα δουλεύει το τελευταίο 24ωρο τέλεια!!!!
Το ξεκούμπωμα το έκανα πολύ εύκολα με ένα αιχμηρό απλό μαχαίρι κουζίνας και την χοντρή εξωτερική και την λεπτή πλαστική εσωτερικά που περιέχει την πλακέτα , το ξεκούμπωμα το ξεκίνησα απο την πάνω πλευρά του ψυγείου ....δύο λεπτών υπόθεση ήταν.
Και επειδή συζητήθηκε και πιο πρίν και στην δική μου πλακέτα ο πυκνωτής δεν φαινόταν να έχει ζημιά και μάλιστα στο μαγαζί που πήγα να πάρω τους πυκνωτές μου το επισύμανε και ο πωλητής, σημειωτέον οτι το ψυγείο δεν έπερνε καθόλου μπροστά πριν την αλλαγή του πυκωτή....
Χίλια -χίλια ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## χρηπολ

παιδια καλημερα,
μετα την αλλαγη των πυκνωτων το ψυγειο σταματαει και ξεκιναει κανονικα χωρις κανενα προβλημα, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργια πολυ συχνα.Για να ειμαι πιο συγκεκριμενος σε μια ωρα θα δουλεψει διακεκομενα για 20-25 λεπτα και για 40-45 λεπτα θα ειναι σε σταση χωρις να ανοιξει καθολου η πορτα.Η θερμοκρασια στην συντηρηση ειναι στους +4 βαθμους και στην καταψυξη στους -18(ενδειξη στον πινακα ελεγχου θερμοκρασιας,δεν εχω μετρησει στους θαλαμους με θερμομετρο) και το ψυγειο δεν ειναι φορτωμενο με πολλα τροφιμα.Ειναι φυσιολογικη η λειτουργια αυτη?

----------


## georged30

Μια χαρα ειναι πηρε τα ισια του.

----------

χρηπολ (20-12-15)

----------


## χρηπολ

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο!!
Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε εσενα και σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ!!

----------


## billpatra

παιδιά έχω το ίδιο προβλημα ( στο ΠΙΤΣΟΣ με την βοήθεια σας το έφτιαξα )  σε ένα bosch KGU44 αν αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Θα λυθεί αν αλλάξεις το εξάρτημα που έχει πρόβλημα. Αν αλλάξεις άλλο εξάρτημα που είναι ήδη εντάξει, όχι, δεν θα φτιάξει. Μια φωτο της πλακέτας;

----------

mioan (31-10-16)

----------


## mioan

Πιτσος ψυγειο , P1KCL3600D/02

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι διορθωθηκε και σε εμενα το προβλημα
Επειδη μεχρι να εγκριθω σε αυτο το forum δε μπορουσα να δω τις φωτογραφιες σας, ανεβασα τις δικες μου εδω.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

καλη τυχη και στους υπολοιπους

Επισης δειτε και αυτο το σχετικο
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59277

----------

biris (19-08-20)

----------


## liontas

Παιδιά χίλια ευχαριστώ.Επισκεύασα το ψυγείο με 0,20 ευρώ.Μια ερώτηση έχω μόνο για την βλάβη.Τί ακριβώς κάνει ο πυκνωτής αυτός στο κύκλωμα και αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια;Λειτουργεί ως starter στο ανεμιστηράκι μέσα στο ψυγείο; Γιατί καλό είναι να επισκευάζουμε αλλά παράλληλα να μαθαίνουμε τι και γιατί γίνεται έτσι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Λειτουργεί ως starter στο ανεμιστηράκι μέσα στο ψυγείο;


Καμία σχέση. Αν μιλάμε για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό, είναι πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης τροφοδοσίας. Έχοντας στην πραγματικότητα πολύ μικρότερη τιμή από αυτή που γράφει πάνω του, μόλις η πλακέτα τραβήξει ένα κάπως μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό (π.χ. καθώς πάει να ανάψει τα LED), η τάση τροφοδοσίας πέφτει, και το κύκλωμα μένει από τροφοδοσία, σβήνει. Μόλις σβήσει, παύει να προσπαθεί να τραβήξει πολύ ρεύμα, οπότε η τάση στον πυκνωτή ανεβαίνει, και το ίδιο επαναλαμβάνεται ξανά και ξανά.

----------

liontas (15-11-16), tipos (15-11-16)

----------


## liontas

> Καμία σχέση. Αν μιλάμε για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό, είναι πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης τροφοδοσίας. Έχοντας στην πραγματικότητα πολύ μικρότερη τιμή από αυτή που γράφει πάνω του, μόλις η πλακέτα τραβήξει ένα κάπως μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό (π.χ. καθώς πάει να ανάψει τα LED), η τάση τροφοδοσίας πέφτει, και το κύκλωμα μένει από τροφοδοσία, σβήνει. Μόλις σβήσει, παύει να προσπαθεί να τραβήξει πολύ ρεύμα, οπότε η τάση στον πυκνωτή ανεβαίνει, και το ίδιο επαναλαμβάνεται ξανά και ξανά.


Αυτό μπορεί να προκληθεί απο απότομη αυξομείωση της τάσης στο δίκτυο; όπως πχ. πτώση κεραυνού, πτώση της ασφάλειας στο σπίτι;

----------


## nyannaco

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες απλα γερνανε, ξεραινονται ή χανουν τα λαδια τους. Πιο πολυ τους καταπονει η θερμοκρασια.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτό μπορεί να προκληθεί απο απότομη αυξομείωση της τάσης στο δίκτυο; όπως πχ. πτώση κεραυνού, πτώση της ασφάλειας στο σπίτι;


Γενικά, όχι.

----------


## JOUN

> Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες απλα γερνανε, ξεραινονται ή χανουν τα λαδια τους. Πιο πολυ τους καταπονει η θερμοκρασια.


Το χειροτερο που τους καταπονει ειναι η γυφτια των κατασκευαστων που βαζουν τους απολυτως φτηνοτερους για να γλυτωσουν 20 cents..
Παιζει φυσικα και η προγραμματισμενη βραχυβιότητα στο ολο σκηνικο..

----------


## gianniskar

Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα στο ψυγείο μου (P1 KCL4400) άλλαξα και εγώ το πυκνωτή 470μF 16V και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόϊ για δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο "howtofixit.gr" και σε όλους εδώ που συμβάλλουν σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια! Τα κεφτεδάκια στο ψυγείο σώθηκαν στο παρά τσάκ και τα ευρουδάκια που με τόσο κόπο κερδίθηκαν παρέμειναν στη τσέπη μου! Όσο για τη βραχυβιότητα των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών στις μέρες μας είναι δυστυχώς γεγονός!

----------


## irongs

Μόλις σήμερα το πρωί και το δικό μου ψυγείο λειτουργεί και πάλι απροβλημάτιστα. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για τις όποιες οδηγίες.

----------


## jhonybest

Παιδια και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα σε πιτσος. Δεν μπορω ομως να βγαλω το καπακι της πισω απο το οποιο υπαρχει η πλακετα. Υπάρχουν 4 κλιπσακια απο την κατω μερια τα οποια ξεκουμπωσ αλλα αυτα της πανω πλευρας δε μπορω με με τιποτα. παρακαλω μια βοηθεια πριν καλεσω τεχνικο και με μαδησει με την αλλαγη πλακετας. Ευχαριστω

----------


## jhonybest

Οκ παιδια καταφερα και εβγαλα την πλακετα. Πρωι πρωι αυριο παω τεχνικο για αλαγη πυκνωτων.

----------


## gege

Καλησπερα παιδια, εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με ενα Πιτσος 4400Α, διαβασα τα προηγουμενα σχολια και εχω μια ερωτηση. Μιλησα με ενα γνωστο και μου ειπε οτι για τους 2 πυκνωτες που συζηταμε αντι για 16v και 25v να βαλω 63v (θα αντεχουν παραπανω), ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;

----------


## FILMAN

Το πρόβλημα είναι η κακή ποιότητα αυτών των πυκνωτών και όχι το ότι έπρεπε να είναι 63V. Άλλωστε αυτοί των 63V θα έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος οπότε απλά μπορεί να μην ταιριάζουν στην πλακέτα, από ηλεκτρική άποψη δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## gege

Ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση...

----------


## gege

Μολις αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες, τελικα οντως οι 63v ηταν μεγαλοι (μπορει και να χωραγαν αλλα δεν το προσπαθησα), αλλα επειδη στο καταστημα που πηγα δεν ειχαν τα volts που ηθελα μου εδωσε 35v και για τους 2. Το εβαλα μπροστα μολις τωρα, προς το παρον δουλευει κανονικα, ελπιζω να λυθηκε το προβλημα. Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## petrost8

ακομα ενας παθων αλλα ευτυχως χαρη στην αλλαγη των πυκνωτων το ψυγειο λειτουργει μια χαρα!

----------


## mylonas2000

Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα μου παρουσίασε
αλλαζοντας και τους δυο πυκνωτές που στοίχισαν 20 λεπτα του ευρω το προβλημα ληθηκε σωθηκα γιατι ζητουσαν 120 ευρω νεα πλακετα και 30 Εργασία

----------


## JOUN

Παλι επιδημια βλεπω επεσε..

----------


## φρανκ

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε με τις φωτο με βοηθησες πολυ!!! 
Το εφτιαξα με επιτυχια κ μου κοστησε ΜΟΝΟ 3.5ευρο !!! 
Ελπιζω να μη σημβει κτι αλλο..... 
κ παλι ευχαριστω!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36949 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36950Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36951[/QUOTE]

----------


## SanMastoras

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 
Θύμα μάλλον της επιδημίας που λέει και ο *JOUN* αλλά με μοντέλο *E-Nr.*: P1KCL3605A/02. Τα συμπτώματα ίδια ακριβώς. μου ζήτησαν €75 και με την προϋπόθεση "αν είσαι τυχερός και φτειάχνεται... διαφορετικά καινούργια πλακέτα με € 180" ... καταλαβαίνετε που θα πήγαινε.... Αύριο βγάζω πλακέτα, αλλάζω πυκνωτές και θα αναφέρω το αποτέλεσμα. 
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## daremon

Και εγώ με Pitsos P1KCL4005A το έλυσα με αλλαγή των 2 πυκνωτών 470μF/16V και 20μF/25V.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες φιλέ μου 220μf/25v   όχι  20μf/25v.

----------


## Aleckan

Γεια σας φιλοι!
Απ οτι βλεπω ειμαι ο πρωτος του 2018 που συνεχιζει την...
παραδοση!
Ελπιζω να μαι και γω το ιδιο τυχερος με τους...προλαλησαντες.
Οπως και να χει,σας ευχαριστω ολους οσους μοιραστηκατε τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια σας,οπως και τους υπευθυνους του φορουμ που μας εδωσαν αυτη τη δυνατοτητα.
Καλη χρονια σε ολους σας
Αλεκος

----------


## Alex Sg

Καλησπέρα, 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας.  Είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα το ψυγείο pitsos P1KCL3600D/01 της πεθεράς μου, φώναξε τεχνικό και της είπε 110 ευρώ όλη πλακέτα με την εργασία, έτσι μπήκα στον κόπο να ψάχνω για παρόμοιες βλάβες και έπεσα σε αυτήν την σελίδα howtofixit. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με κόστος 0.80 ευρώ μόνο οι πυκνωτές αφού τους κόλλησα εγώ.  Το ψυγείο εδώ και 4 μέρες δουλεύει άψογα και η πεθερά με έχει στα όπα-οπα! Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## ampelogarden

Σωστές οι οδηγίες. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## advere

Ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες αντικατέστησα τους πυκνωτές και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και 2 ημέρες.

----------


## chrisosfp488

Αναβόσβηναν τα λαμπάκια και στο δικό μου ψυγείο P1KCS4000U/02, αντικατέστησα τον πυκνωτή και δουλεύει ρολόι.

----------


## Harisdim

Έχω αυτό το ψυγείο Pitsos p1kcs3700d/01 και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η αντίσταση 10R της πλακέτας είναι κάποια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση η απλά μια αντίσταση 10Ω1 (4) ΓΚΡΙ-ΕΓΧΡΩΜΟΣ.jpg

----------

vtsotras (20-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

Οι 'απλές' είναι 1/4 Watt, δηλαδή τόση ισχύ αντέχουν να περάσει από μέσα τους, σαν αυτή που είναι δίπλα από την 10Ωμ.
Αυτή των 10Ωμ είναι όπως βλέπεις αρκετά μεγαλύτερη, αντέχει δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη ισχύς (πιο πολλά Watt) να περάσει από μέσα της.
Οπότε είναι ας πούμε 10Ωμ 2,5Watt. (2,5 είναι υποθεση)

----------


## aifel1

Για σας και από εμένα.Έχω ένα no frost ψυγείο της Πίτσος , το  PIKCL3600D/01-FD.Έσβησαν τα λαμπάκια της κατάψυξης  και η συντήρηση δεν  έχει πια κρύο , ενώ η κατάψυξη έχει τη θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης , δηλ 2  βαθμούς.Ανάποδα.Το μοτεράκι και οι ανεμιστήρες δουλέυουν.'Αλλαξα ένα  πυκνωτή στην πάνω πλακέτα (τον μεγάλο) που είχε λιγότερα φαράντ από αυτά  που έπρεπε αλλά όταν ξανασυνέδεσα την πλακέτα πάλι τα ίδια.Δουλέυουν τα  λαμπάκια της συντήρησης ενώ της κατάψυξης όχι και με κρύο μόνο στην  κατάψυξη αλλά για 2 βαθμούς που θα έπερπε να έιναι της συντήρηαησ.Ιδέες;

----------


## ΒαγγεληςΧαλκιδα

Το ιδιο προβλημα με τα λαμπακια ψυξης / καταψυξης να αναβοσβηνουν και να μην μπορει να παρει μπρος κανοντας ενα χτυπηματακι τακ τακ , σε ΠΙΤΣΟΣ P1 KCL4400A μετα απο συνεχεις διακοπες ρευματος δευτερολεπτων. 
Θα βγαλω την πλακετα να αλλαξω τους πυκνωτες και βλεπουμε!

----------


## ΒαγγεληςΧαλκιδα

Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες της πλακετας , κοστος 0,25 λεπτα, και το ψυγειο δουλευει κανονικα! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις οδηγιες!

----------


## inickl

Αυτό που έγινε είναι απίστευτο!Η επισκευή πέτυχε απόλυτα με την αντικατάσταση των δύο αυτών πυκνωτών.
Το κόστος επισκευής του ψυγείου (ΠΙΤΣΟΣ P1KCL 4400A) ή η αγορά νέου, είναι ένα ποσό πολύ "βαρύ" για τον οικογενειακό προϋπολογισμό.Επισκευάστηκε με κόστος  0.20 λεπτά  του ευρώ.
Ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου τους διαχειριστές, τον Άνθρωπο που μοιράστηκε τις γνώσεις του μαζί  μας (και μας έδωσε λύση) και όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.
" *Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη...."*

----------


## vickymnt

Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους!!!!
Με σώσατε!!!😊😊😊
Το ψυγείο μου, Pitsos του 2002, παρουσίαζε τελευταία, έως και δέκα φορές την ημέρα, τα συμπτώματα με τα λαμπάκια θερμοκρασίας να αναβοσβήνουν ξαφνικά και να ανοιγοκλείνει το μοτέρ. Τελικά, μετά από 3-4 λεπτά έπαιρνε μπροστά. 
Άλλαξα και τους δύο πυκνωτές 470μF και 220μF (οι πυκνωτές έχουν ίδιο μέγεθος αν και είναι 25v και 35v αντίστοιχα και μου είπαν ότι δεν πειράζει που είναι πιο πολλά volts από τους προηγούμενους) και μόλις το εβαλα στην μπρίζα και το άνοιξα, θαύμα!!😁😁😁😁 
Απρόσμενα, πήρε αμέσως μπροστά χωρίς να αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια για κάνα δίλεπτο, όπως έκανε εδώ και δύο τουλάχιστον χρόνια όταν έπεφτε το ρεύμα.
Μην φοβηθείτε να βγάλετε το πλαστικό κάλυμμα του ψυγείου που έχει από μέσα την πλακέτα. Εγώ, αφού έβγαλα τις τάπες από κάτω, ξεκίνησα από την πάνω πλευρά με ένα μαχαιράκι, όπως και μία άλλη φίλη. Τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι μόνο από πάνω έχει 4 πιαστράκια που κουμπώνουν, 2 πιο μεγάλα κοντά στις άκρες και δύο πιο μικρά πιο μέσα σε ίσα διαστήματα από τις άκρες. Τα βρίσκετε με το μαχαιράκι περνώντας το συρταρωτά, τα πατάτε προσεκτικά και τραβάτε το πλαίσιο σιγά σιγά να ξεκουμπώσει. Εγώ δεν ήξερα πού και πώς είναι, και έσπασα τα 2 μεσαία αλλά δεν πειράζει. Κούμπωσε καλά με τα 2 μεγάλα ακριανά. Επίσης, όταν βγάλετε το πλαστικό, θα δείτε πάνω στο ψυγείο μία λεπτή μαύρη ταινία. Μην τη βγάλετε και πατήστε να κολλήσει καλά ό,τι κουνήθηκε με το μαχαίρι. Είναι για να στεγανοποιεί το πλαίσιο.
Τώρα, τους έχω αλλάξει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και το ψυγείο λειτουργεί πιο καλά από πριν, σαν καινούργιο. Ούτε μία φορά δεν έχει κάνει αυτά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω.
Αλλά, επίσης, πλέον δεν κάνει παράξενους θορύβους, συχνά σταματάει να λειτουργεί τελείως και "ξεκουράζεται" αφού "πιάνει" τώρα πια τη θερμοκρασία γρήγορα, η ψύξη του είναι πολύ καλή και έχει γίνει σχεδόν αθόρυβο.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ😁😁😁😁

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα στην πάρεα εγώ έχω αυτό εδώ pitsos p1knb3904a και δεν γυρνάει καθόλου ο ανεμιστήρας η πλακέτα του είναι αυτή https://www.google.com/search?q=pits...EHs-OI6EsWAQpM υπάρχει κάτι να κοιτάξω μέτρησα με τον ανεμιστήρα με απευθείας 230 και δουλεύει οπότε μάλλον το μυαλό μ πάει σε πλακετα

----------


## giagiwtis

Up  κοιτοντας την πλακέτα βρήκα ένα πυκνοτη στην άκρη ο οποίος ήταν ορθογώνιος και είχε πριστη τον άλλαξα και είδα ότι τώρα ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει έπρεπε να αλλάξω και τον άλλο που είναι βαρελάκι

----------


## goumis

Γεια σας κι απο μενα.
Απο οτι διαβασα μαλλον εχω κι εγω προβλημα με τους πυκνωτες και θελω να τους αλλαξω.
Βρισκω λοιπον σε μερικα καταστηματα να εχουν 470m 16v και να γραφουν 85c ή 105c και RM 5.0 ή RM 3.5.
Σε αλλο καταστημα γραφει 470uf 16v ειναι το ιδιο;
Εαν επιτρεπετε ας μου προτεινετε και ιντερνετικο καταστημα μιας και μενω επαρχια για αποστολη.
Το ψυγειο ειναι Πιτσος με κωδ. P1KCL3601D/05.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mtzag

Ενας θειος μου εχει ενα ψυγειο whirpool χαλασμενο εδω και 3 χρονια το οποιο ειναι ιδιο σκαρι με αυτο εδω του θεματος και εχει 2 μοτερ danfoss. Πανω ψηλα αναβουνε τα λαμπακια αλλα δεν κανει ψυξη. Αλλαξα τα ρελεδακια πισω στα μοτερ με καινουργια τα ιδια  και στην πλακετα ψηλα αλλαξα τον 16V 470uF πυκνωτη γιατι αυτος ειχε πολυ μεγαλο esr. Τα 2 triacs ειτανε οκ. Βεβαια εξακολουθει να μη  δουλευει(δεν ψυχει). Το ενα μοτερ εινσι ζεστο σπο πισω και οταν το βαζεις στην πριζα κανει ενα πολυ σιγανο ηχο σαν να παει να δουλεψει αλλα δεν φαινετε να δουλευει. Τι μπορει να φταιει ? Επειδη μου ειπανε οτι το ειδε τεχνικος προ 2 χρονια γιατι βρηκα ανοιγμενα  τα καπακια απο τα ρελεδακια των μοτερ και ειδα και ξαναβιδωμενα τα καλωδια μπορει να μου στειλει καποιος καλη φωτο γιατι υποψιαμε οτι τα εχει συνδεσει λαθος.

----------


## p270

> Γεια σας κι απο μενα.
> Απο οτι διαβασα μαλλον εχω κι εγω προβλημα με τους πυκνωτες και θελω να τους αλλαξω.
> Βρισκω λοιπον σε μερικα καταστηματα να εχουν 470m 16v και να γραφουν 85c ή 105c και RM 5.0 ή RM 3.5.
> Σε αλλο καταστημα γραφει 470uf 16v ειναι το ιδιο;
> Εαν επιτρεπετε ας μου προτεινετε και ιντερνετικο καταστημα μιας και μενω επαρχια για αποστολη.
> Το ψυγειο ειναι Πιτσος με κωδ. P1KCL3601D/05.
> Ευχαριστω.


 85c η το 105c δειχνουν το θερμοκρασιακο οριο τον πυκνωτων ,τωρα στο ψυγειο δυσκολο να ανεβασει 85 βαθμους οποτε αποψη μου ειναι παρε οποιους βρεις  θα κανεις την δουλεια σου μια χαρα 

για καταστημα ρωτα πρωτα στον φανο και δες και στον βενιερη  https://www.venieris.com/


για το 470m που γραφεις ναι ειναι 470mf

παντως ειναι συνηθισμένη τιμη πυκνωτων μπορει και να τα βρεις σε καταστημα στην περιοχη σου

----------


## goumis

> 85c η το 105c δειχνουν το θερμοκρασιακο οριο τον πυκνωτων ,τωρα στο ψυγειο δυσκολο να ανεβασει 85 βαθμους οποτε αποψη μου ειναι παρε οποιους βρεις  θα κανεις την δουλεια σου μια χαρα 
> 
> για καταστημα ρωτα πρωτα στον φανο και δες και στον βενιερη  https://www.venieris.com/
> 
> 
> για το 470m που γραφεις ναι ειναι 470mf
> 
> παντως ειναι συνηθισμένη τιμη πυκνωτων μπορει και να τα βρεις σε καταστημα στην περιοχη σου



Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το ενα μοτερ εινσι ζεστο σπο πισω και οταν το βαζεις στην πριζα κανει ενα πολυ σιγανο ηχο σαν να παει να δουλεψει αλλα δεν φαινετε να δουλευει.


Εάν ο σιγανός ήχος είναι συνεχόμενος χωρίς παύσεις αιωνία η μνήμη της κατάψυξης ή συντήρησης στο αντίστοιχο μοτέρ που συμβαίνει αυτό . (διαρροή / καπούτ τα υγρά ) 
Εάν έχει παύσεις / εκκινήσεις και δεν δουλεύει συνεχόμενα / πρόβλημα στα εξωτερικά εξαρτήματα του μοτέρ ή και το ίδιο μοτέρ )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbNiLmVlibw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4NSnX3jykQ

----------


## mtzag

Ερωτηση 
Αμα ξεσυνδεσω οτι εχουνε πανω τα μοτερ χωρις ομως να κοψω τα σωληνακια και χωρις να τα βγαλω απο το ψυγειο
και τους δωσω απευθειας τροφοδοσια χειροκινητα παρακαμπτοντας τελειως τις πλακετες του ψυγειου μονο για δοκιμη να δω αν ψυχει
θα υπαρχει προβλημα ?

Αν το ξεκινησω οπως αυτος εδω
https://youtu.be/qwybfv7i7Co?t=252

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χωρίς θερμικό προστασίας στην common? χωρίς την γείωση ? χωρίς εκ των προτέρων μετρήσεις ?  :Lol: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvko16hqJ7g
Άνοιξε κανένα παράθυρο πρώτα .

----------


## mtzag

Θα συνδεσω γειωσηοΏ». Για 1 λεπτο λειτουργεια το θελω.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εμένα μου ανάβουν τα led της συντηρήσης και όχι της κατάψυξης. Άλλαξα και τους 4 πυκνωτές και πάλι τπτ βγάζει έναν ψιλό ήχο αλλά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω από πιο εκαρτημα στην πλακέτα. Έχει τύχη σε κανεναν

----------


## giagiwtis

Κάνεις για βοήθεια???

----------


## biris

Καλημέρα παιδιά, μοντέλο Pitsos P1KCL4000A/01. Έκανε την βλάβη που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω (αναβόσβηναν τα LED μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος και το ψυγείο δεν ξεκινούσε) για πολλά χρόνια, αλλά τελικά ξεκινούσε αφού πατούσα τα πλήκτρα του σε τυχαίο συνδυασμό (δηλ. δεν είχα καταλάβει τι κάνουν τα πλήκτρα για να κάνω συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό). Μου ξαναέκανε την βλάβη τώρα που είμαι στο εξωτερικό και δεν μπορώ να βρω ανταλλακτικά, και είπα να το ψάξω για να το φτιάξω αν γίνεται ή να το πετάξω και να πάρω καινούριο στην τελική. Και η λύση δόθηκε από το site των πρωταθλητών howtofixit.gr... Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και το ψυγείο ήρθε στα ίσια του. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μεγάλη βοήθεια ήταν και οι φωτογραφίες του mioan στην σελίδα 6 του θέματος (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater) για το ξεκούμπωμα των πλαστικών.

Επίσης σαν να έβγαλα κάποιο νόημα για το τι κάνουν τα πλήκτρα σε περίπτωση βλάβης:
1. Κάνουμε OFF με το πλήκτρο ON/OFF.
2. Κρατάμε πατημένο το πλήκτρο Super (τέρμα αριστερά) και πατάμε το πλήκτρο ON/OFF για να ξεκινήσει το ψυγείο. Περιμένουμε 5 sec με το πλήκτρο SUPER πατημένο και όταν το αφήνουμε, αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει το LED στο 8. Το ψυγείο έχει μπει μάλλον σε κατάσταση διαγνωστικών.
4. Πατώντας το πλήκτρο C της συντήρησης (αριστερά από το ON/OFF) αλλάζει το LED που ανάβει. Κάθε LED αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια λειτουργία του ψυγείου: Ανεμιστήρας κατάψυξης, ανεμιστήρας συντήρησης, μοτέρ, κτλ. Ίσως να ξεκινάει και το σύστημα απόψυξης, δεν ξέρω γιατί σε δύο LED δεν ακούγεται ήχος. Για να γίνει έλεγχος της αντίστοιχης λειτουργίας κρατάμε πατημένο το πλήκτρο SUPER και όσο είναι πατημένο ενεργοποιείται η αντίσοτιχη λειτουργία. Π.χ. επιλέγουμε το LED 6 με το πλήκτρο C, πατάμε και κρατάμε πατημένο το πλήκτρο SUPER και όσο είναι πατημένο δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης. 
5. Αν επιλέξουμε το LED -18 και πατήσουμε το πλήκτρο SUPER, ανάβουν τα LED της κατάψυξης και της συντήρησης που ήταν ρυθμισμένα στην κανονική λειτουργία. Έτσι το ξεκινούσα όταν είχε την βλάβη, πριν να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές. Το άφηνα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση και μετά από κανένα τέταρτο από ό,τι θυμάμαι ξεκινούσε μόνο του. Την τελευταία φορά όμως δεν δούλεψε το σύστημα έτσι, οπότε μετά από μισή ώρα το έκλεισα/ξαναάνοιξα με το ON/OFF, ενώ ήταν στην κατάσταση με το LED -18, και πήρε κανονικά (πριν ξανακάνει την βλάβη μετά από 2 ώρες).

Τέλος πάντων, αυτά κατάλαβα από τα πλήκτρα. Το αναφέρω μήπως και βοηθήσει κάποιον μέχρι να βρει πυκνωτές. Μπορεί να ξαναξεκινήσει το ψυγείο πρόχειρα με τα πλήκτρα και να μην χαλάσουν τα τρόφιμα (δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ξαναξεκινήσει, αλλά σε εμένα έχει δουλέψει 4-5 φορές το παρελθόν).

Συνημμένες και δύο φωτογραφίες με επεξήγηση για το ξεκούμπωμα της εσωτερικής θήκης της πλακέτας.

----------

goumis (09-09-20), mikemtb73 (17-08-20)

----------


## χρηπολ

Γειά σας παιδιά!

Επανέρχομαι μετά απο 5 σχεδόν χρόνια στο φόρουμ,έχοντας λύσει το πρόβλημα με την λειτουργία του ψυγείου(PITSOS P1KCS4000U/02) μετά την συμβουλή του Γιώργου για την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών(έχει σώσει πολλούς απο οτι βλέπω ολο αυτό το διάστημα :Thumbup: ),γιατί έχει παρουσιαστεί άλλο πρόβλημα που έχει να κάνει με την αυτόματη απόψυξη(υποθέτω).
Πιο συγκεκριμένα,εχω δει να τρέχουν νερά κάτω αριστερά απ την πόρτα του ψυγείου τα οποία είναι απο λιώσιμο πάγου στον αεραγωγό που φτάνει πάνω απο τα φρουτοδοχεία(το ψυγείο έχει κατάψυξη πάνω,συντήρηση κάτω).Εχω κάνει απόψυξη 2 φορές για πάνω απο 48 ώρες αλλά το πρόβλημα επανεμφανίζεται κάθε 3 μήνες περίπου,οπότε τώρα είναι η τρίτη φορά που έκανα απόψυξη μακράς διάρκειας κιόλας λόγω διακοπών αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.Επίσης δεν ακούγονται αυτοί οι θόρυβοι που δημιουργούνται όταν κάνει αυτόματη απόψυξη μόνο του και δεν βρίσκω καθόλου νερό στο δοχείο αποστράγγισης που είναι πάνω απο το μοτέρ(γεμίζει μετά την χειροκίνητη απόψυξη κανονικά,δεν είναι βουλωμένο κάτι).

Αν έχετε κάποια συμβουλή θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη! :Smile:

----------


## ΛΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Στο ψυγείο αναβόσβηναν τα led ένδειξης της συντήρησης και κατάψυξης και ακουγόταν ένας θόρυβος σαν κτύπος καθώς προσπαθούσε να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ. 

Μετά από 5 -7  φορές ξεκίνησε. Αλλά το  ξαναέκανε την επόμενη ημέρα που δεν ξεκίνησε και το έκλεισα για να μη καεί το μοτέρ. 

Ψυγείο ΠΙΤΣΟΣ No Frost Μοντέλο   *P1KCS3700**U/02.

*

  Διαβάζοντας λοιπόν όλους σας, όπου ο ένας συμπλήρωνε τον άλλον και με τις οδηγίες σας που είναι βμπούσουλαςβ!!επισκεύασα το ψυγείο (ναι το έκανα για πρώτη φορά στα 59 μου) με κόστος για την αλλαγή και των δυο πυκνωτών 1 Ευρώ!


  Βέβαια να αναφέρω ότι είχα την πολυτέλεια να υπάρχει στο σπίτι ένα εφεδρικό ψυγείο οπού μετέφερα όλα όσα είχα στο Πίτσος (Μπύρες. Βότκα κλπ).


  Σήμερα 23.10.20. στα ανταλλακτικά η πλακέτα έχει από 125 β 130 Ευρώ. + την επίσκεψη του τεχνικού.(Από 40 β 70) ευρώ.


  Από έρευνα που έκανα για την *επισκευή* της πλακέτας (όπως την κάναμε όλοι μας)  η καλύτερη προσφορά ήταν τα 80 Ευρώ.


  Θα ήθελα και εγώ να αναφέρω τα εξής.


  Αφού βγάλουμε την πλαστική πρόσοψη οπού μέσα είναι σε μια πλαστική θήκη η πλακέτα δεν είναι ανάγκη να βγάλουμε το αυτοκόλλητο που είναι στην εμπρόσθια όψη της  .


  Όντως έχει πέντε βαυτάκιαβ (Φωτογραφία) που με υπομονή (εμένα μου πηρέ 1,5 ώρες) ξεκουμπώνουν και μετά έχεις την πλακέτα στην πλαστική θήκη της  . Ανοίγεις και τα αυτάκια από την θήκη και η πλακέτα είναι στο χέρι σου.


Άλλαξα τον 470μF 16V με έναν 470μF στα 25V και τον 220μF 25V με έναν 220μF 35V.


  Δουλεύει κανονικά έσβησε και το alarm .

Clips.jpgFace.jpg

  Πολλές ευχαριστίες προς όλους σας και πολλά  ΕΥΓΕ στο howtofixit!!!!

  Με εκτίμηση

----------


## yianniant

Είχα το ίδιο θέμα με ένα PITSOS P1KCS4000U/02 και το λαμόγιο ο ψυκτικός που ήρθε το Σάββατο μεσημέρι να κάνει την διάγνωση μου πήρε 30€ τα οποία όπως είπε θα αφαιρεθούν όταν αλλάξει την πλακέτα και θα πληρώσω την αξία της πλακέτας συν τα υπόλοιπα 20€ για την δουλειά του, σύνολο 50,00€
Σήμερα Δευτέρα πρωί με πήρε να μου πει ότι η πλακέτα υπάρχει και κάνει *160,00€* !!!!! συν τα 20,00€ της εργασίας του...
Στο μεταξύ εγώ είχα ψάξει για το κόστος της πλακέτα και είδα ότι την πουλούσαν 130-140€ σε διάφορα μαγαζιά και βρέθηκα και στην σελίδα σας και είδα το post αυτό.
Τελικά έβγαλα την πλακέτα και έκανα ότι και οι υπόλοιποι, άλλαξα τους δύο πυκνωτές και την μία δίοδο που είχε τελικά το πρόβλημα αλλά αφού έκανα την διαδικασία άλλαξα και τους πυκωτές κι ας μην είχαν πρόβλημα.
*Τελικό κόστος γι αυτά 0,60€*
Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια!!!

----------

mikemtb73 (02-11-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Είχα το ίδιο θέμα με ένα PITSOS P1KCS4000U/02 και το λαμόγιο ο ψυκτικός που ήρθε το Σάββατο μεσημέρι να κάνει την διάγνωση μου πήρε 30€ τα οποία όπως είπε θα αφαιρεθούν όταν αλλάξει την πλακέτα και θα πληρώσω την αξία της πλακέτας συν τα υπόλοιπα 20€ για την δουλειά του, σύνολο 50,00€
> Σήμερα Δευτέρα πρωί με πήρε να μου πει ότι η πλακέτα υπάρχει και κάνει *160,00€* !!!!! συν τα 20,00€ της εργασίας του...
> Στο μεταξύ εγώ είχα ψάξει για το κόστος της πλακέτα και είδα ότι την πουλούσαν 130-140€ σε διάφορα μαγαζιά και βρέθηκα και στην σελίδα σας και είδα το post αυτό.
> Τελικά έβγαλα την πλακέτα και έκανα ότι και οι υπόλοιποι, άλλαξα τους δύο πυκνωτές και την μία δίοδο που είχε τελικά το πρόβλημα αλλά αφού έκανα την διαδικασία άλλαξα και τους πυκωτές κι ας μην είχαν πρόβλημα.
> *Τελικό κόστος γι αυτά 0,60€*
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια!!!


Πρέπει να έχετε υπόψην σας όλοι ότι αυτά που ίσως κάνατε και σας βγήκαν σε καλό ο ψυκτικός ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ να τα κάνει. Γνωρίζω ψυκτικό ο οποίος πήγε σε επαγγελματικό ψυγείο ντουλάπα θάλαμος και αφού αφαίρεσε όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά που είχε το ψυγείο έβαλε όλα τα εξαρτήματα που είχαν τα ψυγεία πριν 30 χρόνια . χρονοδιακόπτες απόψυξης, ρυθμιστές θερμοκρασίας με ρόδα, τα πάντα μηχανικά. Δεν συζητάω η ζημιά που έκανε ήταν τεράστια η οποία δούλεψε για λίγο καιρό και μετά άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.Με αυτό θέλω να πω ότι υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες οι οποίοι ξορκίζουν την νέα τεχνολογία, και δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν σε ενδεχόμενη βλάβη.

----------


## epica1977

καλησπερα εχω το ψυγειο  pitsos p1kcl3600d/01   k αλλαξα κ τους 4 πυκνωτες κ τους μεγαλους...το εβαλα στο πριζα δουλεψε 10 λεπτα κ μετα σβησανε ολα τα λαμπακια...μονο η λαμπα αναβε μεσα κ μετα παλι ξεκινησε ..μια αναβοσβηναν τα λαμπακια..μια εσβηναν τελειως...μπορει να ειμαι τελικα κ ο μονος που δεν πετυχε η επισκευει....

----------


## klik

Εβαλες καποιον αναποδα;;;;

----------


## epica1977

> Εβαλες καποιον αναποδα;;;;


oxi το τσεκαρα σωστα μπήκανε...οι μεγαλοι με το εναλλασσόμενο ρευμα δεν εχουν πολικότητα...τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι...

----------


## mikemtb73

> oxi το τσεκαρα σωστα μπήκανε...οι μεγαλοι με το εναλλασσόμενο ρευμα δεν εχουν πολικότητα...τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι...


Θα βοηθουσε μια φωτογραφία της δική σου  πλακετας

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GLOBAL126

Καλησπέρα σας !! Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα με τον πυκνωτή ήταν ο ένας Καμμένος τον άλλαξα και είναι οκ!Και σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια .Όμως όταν έβγαλα την πλακέτα δεν σημείωσα τα καλώδια αν μπορείς κάποιος  να βοηθήσει έχει ένα γκρι ένα λευκό ένα καφέ και ένα κόκκινο διπλό ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.(pitsos)

----------


## gpapadakis

Άλλη μια επιτυχής επισκευή του ίδιου ψυγείου Πίτσος σήμερα με αλλαγή του επίμαχου πυκνωτή! Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις οδηγίες!!

----------

mikemtb73 (21-08-21)

----------


## nikos_gr256@hotmail.com

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.κατοχος και εγω ενός pitsos p1kcl4400a με τα ίδια συμπτώματα έκανα την κλασική αλλαγή του πυκνωτή.το ψυγείο δούλεψε 2 μέρες και την επόμενη σταμάτησε να έχει ψύξη στην συντήρηση και να μην δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας της.εχει τύχει και σε κανέναν άλλον κάτι παρόμοιο?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.ειστε όλοι φοβεροί.

----------

mikemtb73 (01-09-21)

----------


## jimsiv

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο Pitsos των γονιών μου. Ευτυχώς είχα τέτοιους πυκνωτές καθότι ηλεκτρονικός και το επισκεύασα στο λεπτό. Καλά που πρόλαβε ο πατέρας μου και μου ανέφερε ότι έχει βλάβη το ψυγείο τους,  γιατί έναν τεχνικό που πήρε, εκτός που θα ερχότανε μετά από 3 ημέρες, του είπε για αλλαγή πλακέτας γύρω στα 150€.

Edit: Τελικά ενώ δουλεύει το ψυγείο, δεν ανεβάζει πάνω από -5 στην κατάψυξη και έχει γύρω στους 10 βαθμούς στην συντήρηση. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι δεν δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας μέσα στην συντήρηση που έχει. Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον κάτι ανάλογο;

----------


## gpapadakis

Κάνε μια απόψυξη τουλάχιστον 24ωρες, ανοιχτές τις πόρτες άδειο. Ο ανεμιστήρας της συντήρησης δουλεύει όταν κλείνει η πόρτα έχει ένα διακοπτακι πανω δεξιά που το πατάει η πόρτα και ανοίγει ο ανεμιστηρας, συνήθως αυτό κολλάει πατημένο μέσα ή χαλάει. Μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει και ο ανεμιστήρας βέβαια. 
Τσεκαρε και τον ανεμιστήρα πίσω στο συμπιεστή αν γυρίζει.
Αν και η κατάψυξη που δεν ανεβάζει φαίνεται να είναι ή πάγος ή χάνει φρεον. Βάλε και ένα ισχυρό φακό μέσα σε κατάψυξη και στη συντήρηση και κλείσε τα φώτα να δεις αν χάνει το λάστιχο της πόρτας και θέλει αλλαγή.
Αν είναι φρεον υπάρχει πατέντα παράκαμψης εκεί που συνήθως είναι η διαρροή στο πλάγιο τοίχωμα του ψυγειου αλλά είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ψυκτικό να στην κανει.

Δεν έχω σχέση με το αντικειμενο, απλά αναγκάστηκα ασχολήθηκα με το δικό μου ψυγειο όταν χάλασε.

Το δικό μου 1. ήθελε αλλαγή πυκνωτή πλακέτας (ήθελε να το ξεκινήσεις 5 φορές για να πάρει) 2. Έπιανε πάγους η κατάψυξη γιατί έχανε το λάστιχο της κατάψυξης + είχε κολλήσει από τη σκόνη ο ανεμιστήρας του συμπιεστή. 3. Προσπαθώντας να σπάσω τους πάγους αντί για απόψυξη έβαλα μαχαίρι να τους σπάσω με αποτέλεσμα να κάνω μια μικρή χαρακιά κοντά στην πόρτα της κατάψυξης, όπου για κακη μου τύχη έγινε μικρή τρύπα όπου έχανε φρεον. Ήρθε ψυκτικός έβαλε μια βαλβίδα για προσθήκη φρεον (υπάρχει κλέφτης τον οποίο μπορείτε να βάλετε και μόνοι σας αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας), το γέμισε και έφυγε, σε 20 μέρες άναψε λαμπάκι αλαρμ (έχει πέσει κάτω από -12 η κατάψυξη σημαίνει) πάλι τα ίδια τον έψαξα δεν τον έβρισκα. Τελικά έβαλα σαπουναδα στην τρύπα και είδα φυσαλίδες (έχανε φρεον), οπότε πήρα εποξικη πάστα και έβαλα, πήρα μανόμετρο και φρεον R600 που παίρνει και έβαλα στις πιέσεις που έβαλε και ο ψυκτικός (-15psi όταν ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει, 0 όταν δεν δουλεύει, όλα αυτά στη γραμμή χαμηλής πίεσης). 2 μήνες μετά το ψυγείο δουλεύει ΟΚ και βλέπουμε. Προσοχη το R600 είναι ισοβουτανιο (υγρό αναπτήρα) μην ανάψετε κανα τσιγαρο ή κάνετε κάνα σπινθήρα.Το πρόβλημα που εχω είναι ότι το ψυγείο μου είναι παλιο σε διαφορετικές διαστάσεις από τα νέα, είναι στριμωγμένο και αν πάρω καινούριο θα πρέπει να πάρω μικρότερο, κάτι που δε θέλω. Όσο κρατήσει...

----------

jimsiv (13-10-21)

----------


## jimsiv

Τελικά ήταν το διακοπτάκι της κατάψυξης. Είχε κολλήσει.... το έριξα λίγο σπρέι επαφών και ξεκόλλησε. Τώρα δουλεύει άψογα...σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι

----------


## SeytanAsker

Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες επισκευής!!!
Μόλις έφτιαξα το δικό μου ψυγείο με αντικατάσταση των επίμαχων πυκνωτών.
Δεν έχω λόγια !!!

----------

mikemtb73 (19-12-21)

----------


## anasteli

Σωθήκαμε γιατί η βλάβη έπεσε τις γιορτές και που να βρείες μάστορα. Έκανε συνέχεια τα τσακα-τσουκα ανοιγοκλεισίματα. Μετά την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών όλα οκ, 18 ετών ψυγείο και συνεχίζει. Καλές γιορτές!

----------

mikemtb73 (24-12-21)

----------


## sv8kli

Τι να πω ;;
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ . Είχα το ψυγείο παροπλισμένο μέχρι να ευκολυνθούμε να καλέσουμε τον τεχνικό για επισκευή (100 με 150 ευρώ υπόθεση). 
Βρήκα το site διάβασα όλα αυτά που είναι γραμμένα για το πρόβλημα αυτό , αντικατέστησα τους πυκνωτές και το ψυγείο λειτουργεί άψογα εδώ και 24 ώρες . 
Η διαφορά με τους άλλους είναι ότι εγώ δεν πλήρωσα ούτε τα λίγα λεπτά του ευρώ στο κατάστημα που πήρα τους πυκνωτές γιατί μου τους έκαναν δώρο !!!!
Άρα η επισκευή για την οποία μου ζητούσαν 150 ευρώ μου ήρθε κυριολεκτικά ΤΖΆΜΠΑ !!!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ . Να είστε πάντα καλά .

----------

mikemtb73 (10-01-22)

----------


## JOUN

Εχει πεσει παλι επιδημια..(Για πολλοστη φορα)

----------


## gianniskaryot

Καλημέρα. Έχουμε το ίδιο ψυγείο. Επειδή γράφεις ότι επισκευάσεις το δικό σου, πες μου πώς βγάζω την πλακέτα; ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOUN

https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66293
Δες το μηνυμα #9

----------


## dimparps

Και στο δικό μου Pitsos πριν κάνα 8μημο άρχισε να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία το ψυγείο και η κατάψυξη ώσπου μετά από λίγο άρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν τα ενδεικτικά led της πρόσοψης. Κάλεσα τεχνικό έβγαλε την πλακέτα και την έστειλε για επισκευή. Όλα καλά μέχρι χθες όπου άρχισαν πάλι τα συμπτώματα. Οπότε ξήλωσα από μόνος μου την πλακέτα και είδα ποια εξαρτήματα είχαν αλλαχθεί στην προηγούμενη επισκευή (2 ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές 470μf 26ν και 2 πυκνωτές στην αρχή της πλακέτας τους οποίους μάλλον τους έχει για προστασία από υπερτάσεις. Έτρεξα στο κοντινότερο κατάστημα και βρήκα μόνο τους ηλεκτρολυτικους τους οποίους και άλλαξα. Κουμπωσα την πλακέτα και το ψυγείο άρχισε να δουλεύει.Ανοιγοντας όμως και κλείνοντας την πόρτα της κατάψυξης άρχισε πάλι τα φλασαρισματα. Οπότε έψαξα και βρήκα και τους άλλους 2 πυκνωτές τους οποίους και άλλαξα πριν λίγο οπότε το βράδυ θα δοκιμαστεί το ψυγείο για το κατά πόσο πέτυχε η επισκευή. Ελπίζω να έχω ευχάριστα νέα να σας πω.

----------


## Giannis20VT

Παθών κι εγω με ακριβως το ίδιο προβλημα στο ψυγειο. Λαμπακια να αναβοσβηνουν και το ανεμιστηρακι της συντηρησης μαζι. 
Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες πριν μια ωρα και το ψυγειο ξεκινησε κανονικά. 
Ευχαριστώ θερμα το forum και τα ατομα που αφιερωσαν χρονο για να γραψουν την λυση. Με 0,30 λεπτα φαινεται να ελυσα το πρόβλημα.

----------

diony (08-10-22), mikemtb73 (08-10-22)

----------

